# Viewsonic VT2430 endless startup loop



## paintray98 (Aug 26, 2010)

First off, I'm 99% sure I'll have to ship it back to viewsonic, but I have to ask.

Is there a possible fix for this issue? Has anyone else had this happen to them? I know exactly what creates the endless startup loop, the surround sound option in the menu options because the tv worked fine until I set that option.

Any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------

